# Datenkommunikation mit Wago 750-352 in LabVIEW



## a95x (23 Januar 2022)

Moin allen,

das ist mein erster Beitrag auf dieser Plattform und freue mich, ein Teil von euch zu sein  

Ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen, eine Kommunikation mit meinem WAGO System (Feldbus 750-352/040-000) zu erstellen.
Mein System besteht aus eine Karte für Thermoelemente 750-469 und eine Karte 750-562 für Voltage Analogausgang. (Siehe Bild)


Die Temperatur über die Thermoelemente habe ich hin bekommen und war einfach. Leider ist es aber nicht der Fall bei der Steuerung für die Voltage Analogausgang.

Ich habe ein kleines VI gemacht und möchte damit Kanal 1 auslesen, aber es zeigt mir den falschen Wert. Könnte mir Jemanden erklären, wo mein Fehler liegt? Ich glaube da soll eine Art Signalumrechnung oder Gleichung, finde aber nichts Eindeutiges in der Anleitung.




Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
Könnte es sein das du den Analogausgang erst mal beschreiben musst? Sonst könnte immer der wert Null drin stehen. Normalerweise liest man keine Analogausgang zurück sondern beschreibt sie mit einen Wert.


----------



## a95x (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 😃 Ich habe schon versuch Daten ins Wago-System zu schreiben aber es hat auch nicht geklappt

sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.. Man kann über den Koppler 750-352 in LabVIEW Daten auslesen und schreiben. Ich glaube, dass die Signale müssen erstmal umgerechnet werden aber dafür finde ich nichts in der Anleitung  deshalb wollte ich mal Experte Fragen vielleicht hat jemand hier schon die gleiche Erfahrung gehabt oder hat jemand eine Lösung 

VG 🌹


----------



## KLM (23 Januar 2022)

Moin, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Modbus TCP oder UDP verwendest. Dann wären bei Deinem Aufbau die Modbus-Register-Adressen, wie folgt:


Wie die Rohdaten aus AI Klemmen aussehen bzw. wie die aussehen müssen, die Du in eine AO Karte Schreibst, hängt von der jeweiligen Karte ab. Details findest Du im Handbuch der jeweiligen Klemme im Kapitel "Prozessabbild".


----------



## a95x (24 Januar 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> Wie die Rohdaten aus AI Klemmen aussehen bzw. wie die aussehen müssen, die Du in eine AO Karte Schreibst, hängt von der jeweiligen Karte ab. Details findest Du im Handbuch der jeweiligen Klemme im Kapitel "Prozessabbild".


Vielen Dank 🌹 Es hat endlich geklappt


----------

